# yellow FC's



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

If you were looking for a quality yellow pup what lines would you be looking at? There are so many kennels out there its hard to decide. I want something with a solid pedigree that has the ability but isn't a complete fire breather (has to be good with the kids too). I plan on doing HT with this pup. Obviously I want health clearances and a reputable kennel. Suggestions?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Arnie and Linda Erwin's dog Oatie....AFC Suncrest Wild Oats ...EIC/CNM : clear/clear


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

FC AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom.

I have a female by him that is showing some good marking and trainability, loves to retrieve and is a sweet laid back dog in the house.


----------



## Al VanHoey (May 2, 2007)

FC CANDLEWOOD'S MEET JOE BLACK

He is black but throws yellow. http://perfect10kennels.com/stud0.shtml

Al


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Al VanHoey said:


> FC CANDLEWOOD'S MEET JOE BLACK
> 
> He is black but throws yellow. http://perfect10kennels.com/stud0.shtml
> 
> Al


love the pedigree also.. can't beat it


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

SCOTT C. said:


> FC AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom.
> 
> I have a female by him that is showing some good marking and trainability, loves to retrieve and is a sweet laid back dog in the house.


I would have to second this. Zoom is a repeat breeding of FC-AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James (Jamie). Jamie is the sire of my FC Honor. They are very biddable dogs with a lot of go in the field, but loves children, being in the house, and are quite social animals. Jamie was the #1 sire in the HRC program for years, because of the biddable animals he produced. 

Honor's son that i have is also a biddable "suck-up" just like his daddy was at the same age. Lots of go, and smart as a whip.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

one of mine 
Check 'em out...even though they're out of 2010 NAFC Buster they settle well into a snuggle after good exercise. My 13 week old yellow female has been handled by our 6 granddaughters, Especially the oldest of them who is 6 years old...see profile picture for a quick peek at "Daisy" as my granddaughter calls her. It's a first time breeding but I sure like what I see...my name's on her littermate sister (a black lab) who is eic cleared vpi...Daisy has not been tested yet: 50/50 chance of cleared or carrier...is it ok to be posting this or should I be messaging you privately??? I've been a breeder for going on 11 years but am new to RT Forum.


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

I also have a male by FC Candlewoods Meet Joe Black. He is not yet two years old and running some real nice blinds...Major team player. Lots of go. Super happy with him as well.


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

I have a 8 week old male out of Riparian Windfall "Ricky" Obviously can't say much about the pup except no accidents in the house or crate yet  But I have heard great things about him..


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a MH yellow female out of FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander. I think its too bad there were not more breedings of "Cori" out there ... he is a bit older now and I dont think is being bred to as often as he is an EIC carrier. 

I wouldn't trade my girl for a cool million she is a heck of a marker with tons and drive and a personality that can't be beat.

FC BlackWater's Last resort "Fin" is a "newer" stud out there: _a yellow_, out of FC AFC BlackWater Bart (as is Cori). He might be something to consider but I can't speak from experience about his pups. Lots of folks seam to be breeding to him as I have seen a hand-full of litters advertised. 

I just bred my "Cori" girl to FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker and kept a yellow female out of the litter (Kicker is Black Carries Yellow). Now 13 weeks old - my pup is sweet, affectionate, birdy, and bold - she is calm in the house and SMART SMART SMART.

I think the breeding was a good cobination. However, to answer your question: if I were in your _shooz_ I would personally try and find another Yellow out of the Blackwater Rudy lines. 

I believe there _may be _a breeding in the making with my female's litter-mate and FC "honor"  if you are interested PM me and I'll be happy to give you appropriate contact info so you can get details.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

I keep a yellow female out of our breeding to Kicker as well.... She is doing great...tons of go... can't wait to see what we may get with her.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

FC AFC hilltops hayseed, "bubba" is one of my favorites. I have heard there is still frozen around and I have noticed a litter every now and then. I've seen a few Bubba dogs work and they are very intelligent, incredible markers and very affectionate. Also the ones I have seen are really good looking dogs to boot.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

FC-AFTCH-FTCH Taylorlab's Magic Trick,CD

Big boy,throws nice stable,competitive puppies.
EIC/CNM clear 
Sue


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Sue Kiefer said:


> FC-AFTCH-FTCH Taylorlab's Magic Trick,CD
> 
> Big boy,throws nice stable,competitive puppies.
> EIC/CNM clear
> Sue


I was actually looking at a litter sired by him today. Its so hard to make a choice...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Oooooooooorrrrrrrrr

Maybe you could just forget the paint job and focus on all the other attributes you are looking for. 

Might not fit into the marketing scheme though and God knows how important that is.

If you are truly striving to be the person your dog thinks you are you wouldn't be trying to make a few bucks peddling puppies regards

Bubba


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Magic is sired by Bubba. If you do a search there are numerous titled dogs in both AKC FT,HT and UKC HT sired by Bubba. Also produced one NFC - Drake


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

FC Blackwater's Last Resort (Finn) gets my vote also.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Sue Kiefer said:


> FC-AFTCH-FTCH Taylorlab's Magic Trick,CD
> 
> Big boy,throws nice stable,competitive puppies.
> EIC/CNM clear
> Sue


Ditto. 

I have two Magic daughters and they have a definite 'off-switch'. They dig in and give it their all when they are working but real couch-potatoes in the house. I have met Magic pups out of other bitches that are equally easy to get along with. 

I think Barb Young is planning a breeding out of her Magic daughter (a yellow MH) to her AFC Levi. www.cosmicbluegenes.com Levi is gone now so I don't know how many more litters we will see from him. He has produced some really nice pups - If I was looking for a puppy this fall, this would be the litter I'd put my deposit on.


----------



## Eddiek14 (Feb 21, 2010)

FC Blackwater's Last Resort (Finn)


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Bubba said:


> Oooooooooorrrrrrrrr
> 
> Maybe you could just forget the paint job and focus on all the other attributes you are looking for.
> 
> ...


If thats what you think, then thats what you think. I know thats not why I'm here. I am learning to have thick skin because gun dog people can be pretty mean.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Paddle Creek's Pack Your Grip. Yellow out of Grady I have a pup that is really nice.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

runnindawgz said:


> I have a MH yellow female out of FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander. I think its too bad there were not more breedings of "Cori" out there ... he is a bit older now .


Cori is also one of my favs, being a half brother to Honor. They share the same mother (FC-AFC Dutchman Gold Midnite Eve) bred to Blackwater Rudy. 

Cori is a sweetheart and is going to be 10........ Dave H is selling his truck and topper (nice ride- 6 holes) so he can get a chassis mount for Cori- lower jump as he gets older. Cori is doing well, however!!! (I offered to buy the truck/topper if Cori were part of the deal- ).


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

Not many breedings left but FC AFC Rebel With A Cause is extremely hard to beat. rebelatstud.com


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Bubba said:


> Oooooooooorrrrrrrrr
> 
> Maybe you could just forget the paint job and focus on all the other attributes you are looking for.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

My five-month-old pup is from FC Candlewoods Meet Joe Black and he is doing great...except for the broken toe he currently has due to trying to jump out of the car to retrieve some bumpers on the ground. Love his drive and his temperament.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

labman63 said:


> Paddle Creek's Pack Your Grip. Yellow out of Grady I have a pup that is really nice.


Trav is an awesome young up and coming yeller dawg. A friend of mine has a male pup by Trav out of a daughter of my Maxx that is showing a lot of promise. My training partner is planning on an upcoming breeding to Trav with the dam of my Leroy pup. I am on the list..


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

Christa McCoy said:


> If thats what you think, then thats what you think. I know thats not why I'm here. I am learning to have thick skin because gun dog people can be pretty mean.


i'm not so sure thats what he meant i hope he just meant, why not look at other options what if there was a black litter that fit your needs would you pass it up? i don't mean to put words in anyones mouth.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Christa McCoy said:


> If thats what you think, then thats what you think. I know thats not why I'm here. I am learning to have thick skin because gun dog people can be pretty mean.



Christa, I dont think he was trying to be mean but are you looking for 

1. a good dog that happens to be yellow

2. a yellow dog that happens to be good

IMHO , Bubba may have meant # 1 and you might be on # 2

glass half full or half empty regards


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Bon,
I think what Bubba was referring to is this (posted from WTB) :"I am looking for a quality yellow female. I want a strong pedigree and all of the usual health clearances. Prefer FC or AFC sired. She will be a HT dog and family companion. I look for dogs that excel in the field and have the off button for the home and kids. 

I have two litters due in August so I won't be ready to buy until fall. 

If you have a litter coming up or are willing to work something out, let me know. Thanks. "

Lots of puppies for sale regards


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

labsforme said:


> Bon,
> I think what Bubba was referring to is this (posted from WTB) :"I am looking for a quality yellow female. I want a strong pedigree and all of the usual health clearances. Prefer FC or AFC sired. She will be a HT dog and family companion. I look for dogs that excel in the field and have the off button for the home and kids.
> 
> I have two litters due in August so I won't be ready to buy until fall.
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

labsforme said:


> Bon,
> I think what Bubba was referring to is this (posted from WTB) :"I am looking for a quality yellow female. I want a strong pedigree and all of the usual health clearances. Prefer FC or AFC sired. She will be a HT dog and family companion. I look for dogs that excel in the field and have the off button for the home and kids.
> 
> I have two litters due in August so I won't be ready to buy until fall.
> ...


For the record, those are the only two litter that I will have all year. I want to wait until after they are born because I want to be able to devote all of my time to them while they are here. Didn't know that was a crime... I don't know what it is about dog people that makes them so judgmental.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Christa don't worry about Bubba, hes just saying breed for the best of the dog not color. Which I do agree, but in the same aspect there are good yellow dogs out there to be bred to. 

And just because she's having 2 litters at once doesn't mean much. There are a lot worse out there who breed multiple dogs a year, so ease up guys. She's new to the game and enjoying it. Her and her husband are two good people. Hope they stick around and learn a lot. Good luck Christa!!


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

JeffLusk said:


> Christa don't worry about Bubba, hes just saying breed for the best of the dog not color. Which I do agree, but in the same aspect there are good yellow dogs out there to be bred to.
> 
> And just because she's having 2 litters at once doesn't mean much. There are a lot worse out there who breed multiple dogs a year, so ease up guys. She's new to the game and enjoying it. Her and her husband are two good people. Hope they stick around and learn a lot. Good luck Christa!!


Thanks Jeff... I appreciate it!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

This thread cannot be complete without including the Calumet Line. Soupy has a few breedings left, JR, Blue and Shire are all still going. Cant beat them for yellow studs.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

MikeBoley said:


> This thread cannot be complete without including the Calumet Line. Soupy has a few breedings left, JR, Blue and Shire are all still going. Cant beat them for yellow studs.


Sounds like JRs still in for the Canadian national as we speak.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Bad decisions make good stories.


The way I heard it, Mike, Good decisions come from experience. Experience comes from bad decisions.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Tim Coulson's dog Nitro-Yellowstone's TNT Explosion has thrown several FC's and has an outstanding Bitch line. His moma is Moon River's Cash Kate's Choice who was grandma of Dewey and is out of two superior FC's. 

Frozen semen still available 

http://www.yellowstoneretrievers.com/nitro.htm


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Christa McCoy said:


> For the record, those are the only two litter that I will have all year. I want to wait until after they are born because I want to be able to devote all of my time to them while they are here. Didn't know that was a crime... I don't know what it is about dog people that makes them so judgmental.


 
Christa do you now have all the health clearances on your breeding stock?


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

mjh345 said:


> Christa do you now have all the health clearances on your breeding stock?


I have hips and eyes done on both of my girls. I have elbows done on my chocolate and I'm waiting for the elbows to come back on my black. They wanted clearer x-rays. I haven't done EIC and CNM yet, but I am going to. I made sure I bred to clear studs to avoid issues. So I guess the answer to your question is yes aside from the elbows on the one dog.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Christa McCoy said:


> I have hips and eyes done on both of my girls. I have elbows done on my chocolate and I'm waiting for the elbows to come back on my black. They wanted clearer x-rays. I haven't done EIC and CNM yet, but I am going to. I made sure I bred to clear studs to avoid issues. So I guess the answer to your question is yes aside from the elbows on the one dog.


Christa, please reread my question. The answere to my question is not yes; it is NO, as you still don't have all the health clearances on your dogs.

Responsible breeders make sure that their breeding stock pass all of the health screening BEFORE, yes BEFORE they even consider breeding them 

Your website says that all your dogs must pass "rigorous" health screenings BEFORE they are accepted into your breeding program.

Practice what you preach regards


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

mjh345 said:


> Christa, please reread my question. The answere to my question is not yes; it is NO, as you still don't have all the health clearances on your dogs.
> 
> Responsible breeders make sure that their breeding stock pass all of the health screening BEFORE, yes BEFORE they even consider breeding them
> 
> ...


Why does this matter to you? She's not producing affected dogs. Regardless of if it was a clear or carrier she was safe and bred to a clear. 

She's new to the game, instead of bashing maybe we should be helping. If she's doing something you don't like move on. Come on rtf. Be helpful.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> She's new to the game, instead of bashing maybe we should be helping.


I think people have tried to help. Her website says it all, you can't help someone that says they will breed only tested dogs, and then breeds before the elbows are back. Now she's looking for another dog and hasn't completed testing on the ones she has. Maybe you need to help her.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Back to the original topic please. 

There are a good number of titled yellow dogs. If we are talking proven producers, it's a few. Being that said, it's all about the bitch.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Back to the original topic please.
> 
> There are a good number of titled yellow dogs. If we are talking proven producers, it's a few. Being that said, it's all about the bitch.


Amen brother! I have 2 dogs that I bought based on the bitch, not who the stud was. So far, I'm very happy with the way it turned out!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Amen brother! I have 2 dogs that I bought based on the bitch, not who the stud was. So far, I'm very happy with the way it turned out!


I agree with this statement as much as any. I have one coming based on the bitch, then I helped find the right stud.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Amen brother! I have 2 dogs that I bought based on the bitch, not who the stud was. So far, I'm very happy with the way it turned out!


Well if I had your dogs, I'd be a lil more than happy.  

Hopefully the crapshoot works out for me this time. The lil 4 month pup is doing okay I guess.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

JeffLusk said:


> Why does this matter to you? She's not producing affected dogs. Regardless of if it was a clear or carrier she was safe and bred to a clear.
> 
> She's new to the game, instead of bashing maybe we should be helping. If she's doing something you don't like move on. Come on rtf. Be helpful.


It matters to me because I have personally seen people with children purchase unhealthy pups from breeders that didn't do all the health clearances. The pup was a real sweetheart, but a physical wreck. There weren't many physical maladies that dog didn't have, allergies bad elbows,hips seizures etc. They put a lot of time and money for Vet services in that dog but put had him putdown a year ago at 4 years old. Boogie is buried on my farm and those kids who are 7 and 9 years old come out occasionally to "visit" him. They miss him a lot, and I wish they still had him.
Health clearances don't gaurantee a healthy puppy, but they greatly increase the chances of getting a dog that will be healthy and capable of doing his intended purpose for a working dog. I feel when you act as a breeder, you are asking people to trust you for suppyling them a valued, HEALTHY companion. I feel that you should do it as responsibly as possible.

You say she is new to the game, and that we should help her rather than bash her. What would you recommend? 

I don't see my post as bashing, but rather as an attempt to point out some "discrepancies" in her breeding practices. Others have tried to educate her also to no avail.

Her website claims that they won't accept a dog into their breeding program unless it has all of its clearances. That is a bald faced LIE that I find to be irresponsible at best

She obviously is aware of the need for clearances in light of her posts wherein she is looking to purchase a pup and says that it must have all of its clearances. 

Apparently she wouldn't purchase a puppy from herself.
That gives me something in common with her.

Good Luck with your baby, you are about to begin the most rewarding experience of your life. Enjoy


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

mjh345 said:


> It matters to me because I have personally seen people with children purchase unhealthy pups from breeders that didn't do all the health clearances. The pup was a real sweetheart, but a physical wreck. There weren't many physical maladies that dog didn't have, allergies bad elbows,hips seizures etc. They put a lot of time and money for Vet services in that dog but put had him putdown a year ago at 4 years old. Boogie is buried on my farm and those kids who are 7 and 9 years old come out occasionally to "visit" him. They miss him a lot, and I wish they still had him.
> Health clearances don't gaurantee a healthy puppy, but they greatly increase the chances of getting a dog that will be healthy and capable of doing his intended purpose for a working dog. I feel when you act as a breeder, you are asking people to trust you for suppyling them a valued, HEALTHY companion. I feel that you should do it as responsibly as possible.
> 
> You say she is new to the game, and that we should help her rather than bash her. What would you recommend?
> ...


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Justin, her website says she does all the clearances before even accepting a dog into her breeding program, yet she is breeding without the clearances.

So tell me how is that "trying to do the right thing"?


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

How about sending her a kind(informative) private e-mail instead of bashing her in front of everyone.
The thread is Yellow stud dogs I think??
Sue


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

mjh345 said:


> Christa, please reread my question. The answere to my question is not yes; it is NO, as you still don't have all the health clearances on your dogs.
> 
> Responsible breeders make sure that their breeding stock pass all of the health screening BEFORE, yes BEFORE they even consider breeding them
> 
> ...


I can tell you Mark is not trying to be mean or to bash this individual. He is a training partner and a friend and has told me the same information in the same way when I was new to the game and kicking around using a litter or two to help afford the hobby. Either your dogs have clearances or they don't. Yes or No, no in between.

With that said, I wish that persons could stay on topic and contribute to the asked questions. 


I don't know about his ofspring but FC Seaside's Cutty Sark is on Dave Rorem's truck


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Schooner is a good looking yellow who used to be with Rorem and is now on Al Arthur's truck. He does not appear to have been bred very much. Only two of his offspring show up in EntryExpress -- both from a 2006 litter. Both of those pups are QAA and one has all age placements. He has his OFA Hip (Good) and Elbow clearance, CERF clearance, and is CNM clear. No EIC clearance is listed and there are carriers in his background. At the line he is well mannered. His marking is very good, he lines well, and has good style. I also think he is a pretty good looking dog. I watched him do his pre-National training, watched him run in the National, and have watched him in a few trials.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Great photos as usual Jeff...but Schooner looks like he needs some meat on those ribs, I thought the camera adds ten pounds, if yours takes them off I need some pictures


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.seasideretrievers.com/Boys.aspx


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> Great photos as usual Jeff...but Schooner looks like he needs some meat on those ribs, I thought the camera adds ten pounds, if yours takes them off I need some pictures


That is actually the product of his body position more than any particular lack of weight. I just liked the way it made his musculature stand out. As Nancy notes, Schooner is an EIC carrier according to the Seaside web site. I was aware of that but did not know they had published the information (Kudos to them). Personally, I do not view that as an obstacle given a clear dam.


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

I can not attest to health clearances, but Robby and Trey Bickley have a great FC/AFC yellow male.


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

I like FC FINN nice dog and good looking to.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Ditto on Finn. Well bred with a very nice bitchline. He is really throwing some nice pups. Owner Dr.Bob is a GREAT guy!!!

I've had the opportunity to watch Schooner and really like him a LOT.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I have a 10 wk old Finn (FC Blackwqater's Last Resort) pup now...very handsome, smart pup.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> I have a 10 wk old Finn (FC Blackwqater's Last Resort) pup now...very handsome, smart pup.



Hey Vick,
Congrats on your Finn pup (great grandbaby to my Dancy). Who is the dam to your pup?


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, I saw Dancy in there. Lotto is sort of in him, too, on his mother's side, by way of Lotto's littermate sister Run for the Roses II. Dam is Mike Priebe's yellow master dog, Dakota. Pat McHale had the litter.

Several dogs on both sides that I like, so we took a chance on him. like I said he is good looking and smart. Just had him a week but he is catching on to how we do things around here already....and a bonus, he loves to snuggle!

Wish the heat would break so we could spend more time with him outside, but for now we're working mostly in the house.

Here is Finn's website: http://www.lonewillowkennel.com/index.php?p=1_14_At-Stud


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

Here are 2 almost 7 week old female pups from my FC Finn X Dazey MH litter.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Vicky,
FC-Finn is one of 3 dogs we're considering for my really nice fox red bitch I will be running in Masters this fall. 

Of coarse, Finn will be the front runner if we go yellow/yellow. Keeping it in the family!!!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I kinda like FC AFC CAFC Money Talks II..


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Mary, my fox red bitch is sired by FC/AFC/CAFC-Money Talks II. Add Finn to the equation, and we should have some nice pups.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

OMG what cute yellow puppies. I love the one with the little tongue sticking out.
Sue


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

David,

The pup we got has a lot of color, my guess is that you would see a variety of shades of yellow with that red female of yours matched with Finn.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

We all need to get together and puppy train. Dorothy and Dale have 14 week old Grady pups (1/2 siblings to Finn). You, my buddies Mark Hudson and Mike Ferris have Finn pups. I have the 14 week old "she-devil", Candlewoods Man in Black pup. Could be fun.

Dorothy and I have blacks though. My girl's a little full of her self!!!


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 6, 2004)

i would recomend Hardscrabble's powder my Buns. but then i use to own him. 
mitch


----------



## scribdog (Dec 10, 2005)

Hardsrabble Powder My Buns is a big hope for me, just got the only yellow in the litter with Landover's Who's Your Daddy. At 10 weeks old he's a star.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

mitchbrown said:


> i would recomend Hardscrabble's powder my Buns. but then i use to own him.
> mitch


Mitch,

Can you tell me more about this dog? I know Al and Hugh Arthur think highly of him. A buddy of mine just did AI this week with him, and I am probably going to get a pup.


----------

